# Forenbersicht > Surfspots & Reiseinfos >  >  Dahab 11.05. - 3.05.2010

## hilfi2000

Hallo,

ich fliege am 11.5.2010 der erste Mal nach Dahab und habe noch Fragen zur Surfbekleidung.

Was ziehe ich am besten an, wenn ich um die Zeit bei ca. 29Grad Luft- und 22Grad Wassertemperatur surfe?

Fhrt vielleicht noch jemand in der Zeit nach Dahab?

----------


## nepumuk

hallo zeitreisender,

3/2er shorty hchstens. eher aber boardshort und lycra.

gru, nepu

----------


## Amerigo

Wie gut surfst du?

Bei 29 Grad (Luft), 22 (Wasser) und viel Wind (Windchill) khlt dein Krper sehr schnell aus, v.a. wenn du viel im Wasser liegst. Die normale Krpertemperatur ist ja 37 und kombiniert mit dem Wind kann ich Lycra und Boardshorts hchstens fr kurze Sessions empfehlen.

Da in Dahab der Salzgehalt sehr hoch ist und auch recht viele Korallenbruchstcke im Wasser sind, entznden sich kleine Wunden recht schnell und das Salzwasser frisst sich tief rein. Aus diesem Grund nehme ich keinen Shorty mehr nach Dahab, sondern immer den Langbein/Kurzarm, um die Schienbeine zu schtzen. Dazu empfehle ich dir, eine gute Handcreme (Neutrogena) mitzunehmen, und Handschuhe.

Gruss

David

----------


## hilfi2000

Hallo und vielen Dank.

Nach dem Urlaub mchte ich die Powerhalse knnen, werde also auch viel ins Wasser fallen  :Smile: 

Ich habe mich auch mal im Laden beraten lassen. Mir wurde auch eher zum Langbein/Kurzarm geraten.
Habe einen von Neilpryde angehabt und war auch angetan. Sind 3/2mm ok?

Dann wrde ich mir erst gar kein Lycra kaufen.
Gibt es die Mglichkeit Vor-Ort etwas zu erwerben?

Gre,
Micha

----------


## Amerigo

> Hallo und vielen Dank.
> 
> Nach dem Urlaub mchte ich die Powerhalse knnen, werde also auch viel ins Wasser fallen 
> 
> Ich habe mich auch mal im Laden beraten lassen. Mir wurde auch eher zum Langbein/Kurzarm geraten.
> Habe einen von Neilpryde angehabt und war auch angetan. Sind 3/2mm ok?
> 
> Dann wrde ich mir erst gar kein Lycra kaufen.
> Gibt es die Mglichkeit Vor-Ort etwas zu erwerben?
> ...



Gern. Bin sicher, dass du damit richtig ausgerstest bist. Ja, 3/2mm sind perfekt. Und du brauchst unbedingt  Schuhe, lass dir da nichts einreden. In Dahab liegen richtig fiese Korallen und so Stachelfische rum. Ich hab selber mal gemeint, ich sei superschlau und es hat mit 7 Stichen geendet. Du kannst den Schuhen nur ausweichen, wenn du niemals am Strand stehen willst und immer im selben Korridor rausfhrst.

Lycra ... doch, kann man schon *zustzlich* mitnehmen, mal fr 'ne Freestyle-Stunde am Abend. Dort kaufen kannst du eher gar nichts. Es gibt in Masbad 2 Tauchshops, aber die haben echt nix da. Und erstaunlicherweise gibt's nicht einen einzigen Surfshop in ganz Masbad.

In welches Center gehst du surfen? Hast du 'nen Kurs gebucht? Und welches Hotel?

Liebe Grsse

David

----------


## hilfi2000

Ich surfe die ersten drei Tage fr mich, dann beginnt fr die folgenden sieben Tage der "Ride&Learn Dahab" Kurs. Im Anschluss habe ich noch einmal 14 Tage fr mich zur freien Verfgung. berlege dann im Anschluss vielleicht je nach Lust, Laune und Niveau noch eine Woche Unterricht zu buchen.

Schuhe habe ich mir gleich mitbestellt. Hatte ich eigentlich schon, aber wenn ich mir schon einen tollen neuen Neo kaufe, sind die paar Taler fr neue Schuhe auch noch drin. Soll ja Spa machen im Urlaub  :Smile: 

Stuff habe ich mir fr die Zeit bei Harry Nass gebucht.
bernachten werde ich im Coralia Novotel. Das wird wohl immer von den Kursteilnehmern genutzt.

Mal sehen, ich lasse mich berraschen und bin natrlich schon in Vorfreude  :Smile:

----------


## Amerigo

> Ich surfe die ersten drei Tage fr mich, dann beginnt fr die folgenden sieben Tage der "Ride&Learn Dahab" Kurs. Im Anschluss habe ich noch einmal 14 Tage fr mich zur freien Verfgung. berlege dann im Anschluss vielleicht je nach Lust, Laune und Niveau noch eine Woche Unterricht zu buchen.
> 
> Schuhe habe ich mir gleich mitbestellt. Hatte ich eigentlich schon, aber wenn ich mir schon einen tollen neuen Neo kaufe, sind die paar Taler fr neue Schuhe auch noch drin. Soll ja Spa machen im Urlaub 
> 
> Stuff habe ich mir fr die Zeit bei Harry Nass gebucht.
> bernachten werde ich im Coralia Novotel. Das wird wohl immer von den Kursteilnehmern genutzt.
> 
> Mal sehen, ich lasse mich berraschen und bin natrlich schon in Vorfreude



Volltreffer. Hast du gut gemacht ... und ja, gerade im Harry Nass 1 sind Schuhe Pflicht!

Du wirst mit hoher Wahrscheinlichkeit einen super Urlaub haben.





Bitte berichte dann. Und auf den Fotos ist kein Wind, klar, denn sonst htte ich ja keine Zeit gehabt, Fotos zu machen.

Gruss

David

----------


## hilfi2000

Tolle Bilder!
Ich werde auf jeden Fall berichten.

Was sollte ich denn noch so mitnehmen??

----------


## metze.b

wir hatten leider letztes Jahr im Nov nicht ganz soviel Glck in Dahab - super Alternative ist wakeboard oder wakesurf - nicht ganz gnstig - aber sehr sehr lustig;

trotzdem "4 out of 7" windtage;

http://picasaweb.google.com/metze.b/Dahab2009

bin in kw25 auch wieder 1 woche in dahab - ich denke wir werden dieses mal das neue harry nass 4 probieren; viel spa!

----------


## Amerigo

> Was sollte ich denn noch so mitnehmen??



- Gute Sonnencrme, z.B. "DayLong 50"
- Handcrme, z.B. "Neutrogena"
- Sonnenhut

Ich nehme jeweils Taschenapotheke, Betadyne, Elektrolyten und Immodium Akut mit, da Dahab u.U. recht anspruchsvoll fr den Krper werden kann. Es gibt dort Wochen miit Wind konstant >6Bft, ist aber eher im Hochsommer.

... sonst gibt's nicht viel zu beachten. Pass einfach was auf mit dem Essen, Salat kann super aussehen und trotzdem wrde ich die Finger davon lassen. If you can't peel it or cook it, forget it. Man vergisst das leicht in den Hotels, aber die Spielregeln gelten trotzdem. Also auch kein Eis in die Cola. Im schlimmsten Fall gibt's beim Swiss Inn 'ne Apotheke.

Gruss

David

----------


## frorider

Schuhe brauchst Du in Dahab weil es wirklich viele Seeigel gibt. Wenn Du aber von der Station weg immer auf dem Wasser bleibst, nicht in den Stehrevieren rumstehst und nirgends anlandest brauchst Du natrlich keine Schuhe. Wozu auch. Ein Anzug mit langen Beinen ist schon hilfreich. Einmal mit Shorts bekleidet bei einem versauten Manver bers Deck gescheuert hast Du eine schne Schrfwunde die in dem Wasser jeden Tag schlimmer aussieht. Auerdem khlst Du im Wasser weniger aus, was tatschlich eine Rolle spielt wenn Dich Harry mit angerissenen Tampen und Powerjoints losschickt.

----------


## Amerigo

> Schuhe brauchst Du in Dahab weil es wirklich viele Seeigel gibt. Wenn Du aber von der Station weg immer auf dem Wasser bleibst, nicht in den Stehrevieren rumstehst und nirgends anlandest brauchst Du natrlich keine Schuhe. Wozu auch.



Weil auch auf dem letzten Meter vor dem Ufer noch ein Seeigel, eine Koralle oder ein Stachelfisch auf dich warten kann. Wenn du wirklich ohne Schuhe anlanden willst, musst du einfach sehr genau auf den Boden schauen. Warum ich da so insistiere? Weil es bei mir genau so mal mit einigen Stichen beim Doktor geendet hat, und zwar 1m vor dem Ufer, ich kam von draussen rein und bin nur abgestanden *zack*.

Wer wirklich gut surfen kann, kann das riskieren. Rob Horne sagte mir mal, er nimmt immer haargenau den selben "Weg" rein und raus.

Gruss

David

----------

